# MSSQL und NetBeans IDE 6.8



## bresche (28. Apr 2010)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem mit Netbeans und MSSQL

Ich habe versucht mit Netbeans eine Verbindung zu einem MSSQL 2008 Server aufzubauen mit integratedSecurity... wenn ich das selber Programmiere funktioniert alles. Aber wenn ich in NetBeans eine Verbindung einrichten will lädt er ewig und es passiert nichts.

Im Dialog "Neue Datenbankverbindung" ist alles eingetragen.

jdbc:sqlserver://SERVERNAME;databaseName=DB;integratedSecurity=true

Die Treiber dll/jar ist auch eingetragen...

Woran kann das liegen, dass ich keine Verbindung bekomme?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Apr 2010)

Läuft denn der DB-Server?


----------



## bresche (29. Apr 2010)

Ja der läuft, wenn ich mir ne Klasse schreibe mit de´m SQL Treiber und URL usw... kann ich auch Daten aus den DBs ziehen...


----------

